# Mouse does not work in Gnome



## adripillo (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello, I have a problem with the mouse when Gnome starts. It does not work, I have to open a terminal and restart dbus and after that gnome restart auto and mouse work.
Also the mouse work when the system starts, the problem is when gnome starts.
Any idea of how to solve this?. Thanks again in advance.



PS: I am using FreeBSD 9.1rc and Gnome 2.31.1


----------



## adripillo (Sep 4, 2012)

Forget it, delete this post, i solved it with the sticky in this section. Sorry.


----------



## desshi (Oct 8, 2012)

Hai. Is very easy configure /etc/rc.conf copy command.

`# nano /etc/rc/conf`

add line

```
mouse_enable="YES"
```
Save and exit. Reboot


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2012)

editors/nano isn't installed by default and moused_enable is for PS/2 mice only.


----------

